# What are all the slingshot sellers/manufacturers you know of?



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello,

I found many vendors, but they are not easy to find on google. Google only gives me ebay, or amazon...
When I try to find a vendor, I don't find Gamekeeper john's catapult, I don't find Pocketpredator, I don't find Proshot catapults etc...

Is there a list somewhere of all the small/big vendors?

EDIT: I bought a lot from https://slingshooting.com/my-account-2/lws_woorewards/?referral=988f44e1df6a09575da21ce6918eb23e (referral link)


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

Here are the only ones that I know about:





Slingshots for sale


The Evolved Slingshot, form, function, ergonomics and advanced materials combine to make the finest and most accurate modern designed slingshots




pocketpredator.com












Slingshots & Accessories For Sale. Everything Slingshots®.


All your slingshot supplies for sale. Slingshot Ammo, Slingshot Bands, DIY, Slingshot kits & hunting slingshots for sale.




simple-shot.com








__





HOME-GZK SLINGSHOT ONLINE STORE-苏州弓作狂户外用品有限公司


GZK SLINGSHOT ONLINE STORE-苏州弓作狂户外用品有限公司,from China Supplier or Manufacturer



trade.onloon.net






https://slingshooting.com/







Saunders Wrist-Rocket® Slingshots | Pro Slingshots


Saunders Wrist-Rocket® slingshots are designed for comfort, accuracy and ease of use. Find the slingshot the fits your needs and skill level today.




sausa.com








__





Daisy durable & tough Slingshots, accessories and Slingshot ammo


Daisy Slingshots are tough, durable and accurate. From basic models to “wrist-rocket” styles, these slingshots shoot hard and last for years.




www.daisy.com





Of this list, I've only purchased stuff from the first two. Slingshots, targets, bandsets and ammo from Pocket Predator and bands/tubes, ammo and pouches from Simple Shot. I can recommend both of them as reputable dealers and designers that are worthy of your time and money.
I've got a larger order ready from GZK that I've not pulled the trigger on.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey Pedroito,
Right now there isn’t an extremely comprehensive list of vendors. After looking into it a bit it looks like several have tried to make one in the past and there have been issues with doing that. Here is a list that I began working on to try and fill in some gaps and at least get the main large suppliers listed. This list isn’t complete nor is it in any particular order, it’s just the businesses that I’ve become aware of so far and had bookmarked. Others may see this and add to it though I’m hoping.


Simpleshot Slingshots & Accessories For Sale. Everything Slingshots®.


Cattyshack https://cattyshack.co.uk/


Snipersling Snipersling


Wasp Slingshots https://www.waspslingshots.co.uk


Dan Kung DANKUNG SHOPPING | High Quality and Great Fun


Slingshooting https://slingshooting.com/


AliExpress https://aliexpress.com


Proshot Catapults (UK)
https://proshotcatapults.com/


Pocket Predator Pocket Predator Slingshots


GZK https://trade.onloon.net


Double L Double L Slingshot Supplies


Sling Tech Slingshots Bands And Slingshot Ammo


Performance Catapults Performance Catapults®


Saunders Archery Company (Wristrocket) https://sausa.com/


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

prototypicalDave said:


> Here are the only ones that I know about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be afraid to order from GZK. I've had nothing but good experiences with him. Ultra fast delivery from China ( he uses couriers rather than mail) and there is usually a nice swag of bonus bits.


----------



## fcbatista80 (Aug 5, 2021)

This guy in my opinion has the best job in the world









Arte Estilingue 🇧🇷 (@arte_estilingue) • Instagram photos and videos


1,114 Followers, 46 Following, 325 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Arte Estilingue 🇧🇷 (@arte_estilingue)




www.instagram.com


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

wombat said:


> Don't be afraid to order from GZK. I've had nothing but good experiences with him. Ultra fast delivery from China ( he uses couriers rather than mail) and there is usually a nice swag of bonus bits.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

*Let me add a few to the list:*

John Webb & | eBay (this dude is reknowned for them and a top level shooter)
Gogun.de - the site from Joerg Sprave which seems to have only one exclusive slinshot design :'(
I also know 2 other sites that sell in France, one is a manufacturer (yshoot) but I don't recommend it, and the other is probably a dropshipper who resells China products, so not really interesting.



fcbatista80 said:


> This guy in my opinion has the best job in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he sells them?? Don't speak portuguese 
I love natural material, I hate all these plastic (or aluminium) objects



SPS® Custom Stabilized Cocobolo 300$ :'(

thank @prototypicalDave and @Sandstorm for the lists

@prototypicalDave "Daisy" says "From basic models to “wrist-rocket” styles, these slingshots shoot hard and last for years." but no basic model 

Oh and the Dankung site is an horrible mess, I'd never be able to buy anything from that.

PS : almost all these slingshot websites are so bad, it's ridiculous -_- (except simple-shot)


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Pedroito said:


> *Let me add a few to the list:*
> 
> John Webb & | eBay (this dude is reknowned for them and a top level shooter)
> Gogun.de - the site from Joerg Sprave which seems to have only one exclusive slinshot design :'(
> ...


Yeah welcome to the world of slingshots lol. This is good though. Let’s just keep this going and we can compile it in a single reply every so often if anyone feels inclined to do so. I don’t have a pc or laptop right now so it might be easier for someone that has that. It’s a bit wonky word processing on my phone.


----------



## fcbatista80 (Aug 5, 2021)

Pedroito said:


> *Let me add a few to the list:*
> 
> John Webb & | eBay (this dude is reknowned for them and a top level shooter)
> Gogun.de - the site from Joerg Sprave which seems to have only one exclusive slinshot design :'(
> ...


Do you have a email?


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Dankung was used to be a really good site, it was hacked and it becomes what it is today. Bought multiple times from them 7 years ago. It's messed up now..


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

DANKUNG has many models that other sites don't have.



HOE said:


> Dankung was used to be a really good site, it was hacked and it becomes what it is today. Bought multiple times from them 7 years ago. It's messed up now..


----------



## fcbatista80 (Aug 5, 2021)

See this









Arte Estilingue - Brasil 🇧🇷


Ola amigos, sou Hugo do Brasil artesão de forquilhas naturais das madeiras em puro cerne lindas e resistes aqui está meu trabalho abc a todos. Aqui meu Instagram: https: //www.instagram.com/p/CS2JSikrwKE/? Utm_medium = copy_link e-mail: [email protected]




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

crazyslingshot said:


> DANKUNG has many models that other sites don't have.


Like these....and Jorg Sprave's designs. These are very heavy!


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Found these to add to the list:

Rubber - Shop Cheap Rubber from China Rubber Suppliers at Piaoyu Official Store on Aliexpress.com 

Slingshot | Etsy 

Example: Fionde artigianali in legno e accessori by FIONDAIOLOFIORENTINO 

Also there was aplusslingshots.com but it's temporary halted


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Thre are others on this site Titel der Datei that's cool!!


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Slingshotsbygreg.com he custom made the pfs in my profile picture and his prices for the work he provides is unlike anyone else.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

And silentthunderordnance.com another great place to buy from


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

jcharmin, that's exactly the type of sites very hard to find ! thank you for these


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

No problem! I spent lots of time looking for a frame worthy of my money haha. I highly recommend slingshots by Greg. His frames are extremely ergonomic and sink right in the hand.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Items for sale by nicky220_2 | eBay slingshots by nick hegarty


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

wombat said:


> Don't be afraid to order from GZK. I've had nothing but good experiences with him. Ultra fast delivery from China ( he uses couriers rather than mail) and there is usually a nice swag of bonus bits.


The order I was talking about just showed up. I can't believe that we live in a world where we can ship individual orders from China to East Coast US in 9 days. It would have been even quicker without the hurricane. You weren't kidding about the bonus bits. Thanks again for vouching for him.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Never had any issues with GZK. The only 2 places I get my tubes and bands from are GZK and Nathan at Simpleshot. Great service from both.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Scoozy (Sep 4, 2021)

Does anyone know some EU shops where we can order without having the expensive import taxes plz?


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

Scoozy said:


> Does anyone know some EU shops where we can order without having the expensive import taxes plz?


I guess that post brexit he might not be in the EU but Gamekeeper John is the only one I know of. I don't know his reputation tho


----------



## Scoozy (Sep 4, 2021)

prototypicalDave said:


> I guess that post brexit he might not be in the EU but Gamekeeper John is the only one I know of. I don't know his reputation tho


He is from the UK that's the problem we need to pay 20+€ administration + taxes when we now buy something out of the EU  that's why I search EU shops


----------



## prototypicalDave (Jun 1, 2021)

I figured. Never hurts to try.


----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

Scoozy said:


> Does anyone know some EU shops where we can order without having the expensive import taxes plz?


There is schleudershop.de in Germany... I don't have any experience with them, but they seem legit. Also, slingshooting.com has a warehouse in Spain they ship from. I've ordered from them before... takes a while for the shipping but other than that it's perfectly fine.


----------



## Pedroito (Aug 22, 2021)

Found this but it's kinda dead Metro Grade Goods - Always true.

Found this in France but it's kinda old school slingshots (for dozens of years), in the sense that they even sell cube bands and only heavy bands from what I've understood. LANCE-PIERRE, FRONDE - Les 3 cannes The bands are made in France

Found this thanks to Bill Hays but I don't understand one bit what to do or where to order (for latex only). Surgical Rubber Tubing - Made in USA | Home Page| Latex Tubing .Com

there are also several sellers on Etsy and in your national/local marketplace I bet!


----------

